# Fayetville, AR 11/18/2006



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Looking into getting together this weekend at Coolwater. Anyone who wants to make the trip is more than welcome. Grinch, DesignWise, Joel!!!!!


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I was there today, dang it! Some wind out there, huh?
I'll see what I can do... Joel, you in?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

What time?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

cigar_joel said:


> What time?


Looking at some time Saturday afternoon. We'll let Leafhog chime in today, but I think we can pretty well accomodate you guys schedule.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I really want to come but have a beer tasting i am helping host and it starts at 6 p.m. so i would have to leave AR pretty early!! Like 3:30 or so.


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

I have drill with my unit back in Texas this weekend, so I'm out. Definitely would rather be herfing with you guys instead.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

cigar_joel said:


> I really want to come but have a beer tasting i am helping host and it starts at 6 p.m. so i would have to leave AR pretty early!! Like 3:30 or so.


So Joel *WHY are we all not invited to the Beer Tasting??????*

And I was not on the RATs list of possible invites:bx I will try to recover dought I could make it anyway have a big meeting Monday I need to get ready for.

You guys have a great time!!

Drrgill


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

drrgill said:


> So Joel *WHY are we all not invited to the Beer Tasting??????*
> 
> And I was not on the RATs list of possible invites:bx I will try to recover dought I could make it anyway have a big meeting Monday I need to get ready for.
> 
> ...


Drinking with me is always an open invitation!!!! Any time!!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

drrgill said:


> So Joel *WHY are we all not invited to the Beer Tasting??????*
> 
> And *I was not on the RATs list* of possible invites:bx I will try to recover dought I could make it anyway have a big meeting Monday I need to get ready for.
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure the exact words were, and I quote,

"YA'LL COME BACK NOW, YA HEAR"

this translates into ANYONE is welcome. I understand you guys are form the show-me state, but come on!!!!!


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

Dang, sure wish I could make it but I am already committed to being here in town that night.

Have a great time guys!


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I won't be able to make it AGAIN. Dammit. 
Parental-units (one and two) need my help tomorrow.

One of these days...


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

No problem guys. It ended up that LeafHog had home duties and I am going to be busy being my wifes b*tch. (insert smart arse comment from Leafhog here).

We will keep you guys up to date on our next get together. Prolly gonna shoot for the next weekend, I am gonna need a Thanksgiving break. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Geeze I can make it this weekend and no go, i will be in KC next weekend. Grrrrrr. J/K Hope to make it down soon !!!


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

How about December 2nd then?

I have been telling my wife how good the steaks are at Cool Water; I am definitely going to have to buy her one


----------

